# How to find a good gym in Madrid?



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Hola!

I moved to Madrid a few months back but have been traveling around till recently, when I settled, found a flat, and now I can call myself a Madridian (?)  Anyways, I am trying to find a decent gym which I can join and pay for monthly with upto a 12 month contract. I don't know how gyms work in Spain, do they require long term contracts like in some other countries or one just joins and pays as he/she goes? Also, are there any review sites I can check out? Muchas gracias. Buen fin de semana!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Madrileño 

Most gyms did expect you to sign on and stay 12 months ime. It's been a while since I've been. But there are some that will do it on a month to month basis - you just need to do some legwork.


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la informacion Chris  I guess I'll have a Spanish speaking friend on the phone with me when I call them  I just need to locate ones near my flat or office.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> you just need to do some legwork.


Like Chris said.....get on the squats!


----------



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

Basar,
Try ZEST, you'll find then in the phone book, theres 4 in Madrid, Its about 55 euros a month with a 70 euro signing on fee and no time contract. There good gyms, all the machines, fitness ,weights, sauna etc

John j


----------

